# Advanced cookbook questions



## jelgart (Dec 6, 2011)

Hey! I am very interested in learning the new techniques and doing advanced methods of cooking and presentation. I am looking for cookbooks to produce upscale fine dining quality food just for fun because i enjoy it. I have seen online that restaurants such as French Laudry, Eleven Madison Park, Aliena etc. all have produced books. Are the recipes as involved as the food in their restaurant? Are the recipes toned down for the average cook? Anyone have any experiences with these books? Any recommendations?                                                                                                                                                                                             Thanks very much! Much appreciated!


----------



## mkevenson (Mar 14, 2012)

Thomas Keller has published a couple fine books that may interest you.

Mark


----------



## twyst (Jan 22, 2012)

The books you listed are not really dumbed down at all and the recipes are usually extremely involved. Sourcing many of the ingredients may prove difficult, but the entire french laundry cookbook is definitely doable, and as a matter of fact has been done, by people at home.

http://carolcookskeller.blogspot.com/

Is an excellent blog where a woman made her way through TFL cookbook and posted pics of all her results etc. She has since moved on to the alinea cookbook, but to be honest her results dont appear to be of the same caliber as her TFL blog did. The alinea book, even with a pimped out kitchen ready for sous vide etc, is going to be pretty tough to replicate in a home kitchen.

The EMP book recipes are super involved, but as long as you are set up for sous vide and are able to source the ingredients I think it should be relatively smooth sailing.

Id start with the french laundry cookbook without a doubt, then move up in difficulty from there.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Chef. Keller has very good books. The books really should not be attempted by a first timer. Like his cuisine at the Laundry it is slightly advanced and complicated but good.


----------



## twyst (Jan 22, 2012)

chefedb said:


> Chef. Keller has very good books. The books really should not be attempted by a first timer.


The French Laundry is a difficult cookbook, but his other books contain very easy recipes for the most part. Ad Hoc at home is comfort food and Bouchon is typical french bistro food. I dont find their level of difficulty any higher than any other normal cookbook.

Under pressure is his sous vide book and should be generally be avoided, its not a very good cookbook at all IMHO.


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

Jelgart said:


> Are the recipes as involved as the food in their restaurant? Are the recipes toned down for the average cook?


Some of the recipes are altered slightly for home cooks but those recipes usually note that. The books by Chef Keller are really not that difficult as they do offer a bit of technique. The French Laundry is a bit more complex than Bouchon but nothing I'd avoid. Alinea OTOH is really just food porn. Fantastic photography and a complex list of ingredients but very little detail about technique.

If you like Mexican Rick Bayless has excellent books.

New, New Orleans cooking by Emeril is a great book and easy to follow.

Charlie Palmers Great American Food is a must have and don't over look Babbo by the great clogged one.

Dave


----------

